# Mimosa



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I am looking for a Mimosa FO, I see that FNWL carries it, but they are fresh out. 

Does anyone know about any? along with Mimosa Wax? 

Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.wellnaturally.com/fragrance_ ... sa_fo.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I seen that one..but never heard of the company before...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

They are in Canada, I think that's correct!

I did find it at 3 or 4 places using FOF this evening.  I'll look again.....

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Here you are as cut from FOF;

*Mimosa:*

Mimosa From Nature With Love   

Mimosa K & W Specialties Ltd. "Mimosa is a tree native to Australia, also known as the Silver Wattle tree. Mimosa fragrance is somewhat like lilacs, but more heady." 

Mimosa Garden Eastward, A "Sweet floral nuances of jasmine, rose, lily of the valley and African violets." 

Mimosa Breeze Day-Star Candle & Soap Supplies "A very complex, exotic and soft feminine-floral scent with hints of warm jasmine, rosewood, musk and cedarwood."


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Mimosa Wax.  Essential Oil University carries it.  Here is the direct link;

http://essentialoils.org/shop/oil/3381

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

PAUL YOU ARE SUCH A SWEETHEART!
THANK YOU!


----------

